# HELP my Chatlie is dying.



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

My Charlie just died in my arms. thank you all for your support.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry  That's horrific


----------



## Sunshine1313 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm SO sorry for you're loss! That's heartbreaking.


----------



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

Lougirl and Sunshine1313,
Thank you very much for your kind words....


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh no!  I am so so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

My thoughts are with you, it's so heartbreaking! Always remember Charlie knows how much you loved him!


----------



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

RowdyTiel and garynmonica. thank you I am so glad I was there to hold while he passed.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I am so sorry... I hope you are comforted by the fact you were able to ease his passing by your loving care... RIP Charlie.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O man I'm so sorry! RIP Charlie! :angel:


----------



## Denvers Mom (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry....


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know what happened, but I'm sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine what you must be going through!


----------



## ErikaPSantana (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so, so sorry! :frown: Rest in peace dear Charlie.


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

So very sorry about your loss of your baby boy.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Im sorry for your loss,but Im sure little Charley knew you loved him dearly.Fly free little boy!!!


----------



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you all, I never realized how profoundly sad I would be now that he is not with me anymore. 
Charlie was my first Cockatiel and he amazed me with his talking and ability to fly all over the house and land on my head with such precision. 
Just the day before, he flew all over and he went into the bathroom to sit on the sink letting me know he wanted to drink. I never suspected anything was wrong but I do know that I loved him and I believe he knew that.


----------



## Tutu (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm new to this board and don't really know anyone around here, but I am so sorry for your loss. He was lucky to have an owner who'd let him explore the house and have fun.


----------



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

Tutu welcome to the board is it very nice here:

Yes my boy love to fly I could not clip his wings he loved to fly He was flying only hours before he died.

Thank you.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so sorry  This is heartbreaking
He died in your arms, knowing how much you loved him, this must be a little comfort in such a sad time.
Fly free, little Charlie.


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I couldn't imagine losing Baby and i've only had her since the 1st of august ...


----------

